
Qantas pilots bombarded with error messages after Airbus A380 explosion - dreemteem
http://blogs.computerworlduk.com/the-tony-collins-blog/2010/11/qantas-pilots-faced-torrent-of-computer-error-messages-after-engine-explosion/index.htm
======
Powerscroft
Amazing account. Full marks to Quantas pilots and Airbus basic design. Big
questions about volume of data bombarding pilots, bigger qustions about Rolls
Royce engines...

